
Bash scripting quirks and safety tips - frostmatthew
http://jvns.ca/blog/2017/03/26/bash-quirks/
======
brudgers
Related and recent,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13975184](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13975184)

------
coolgeek
> You can also write while loops but I never do that

At least 90% of all shell scripts I've written included a "while read line"
loop

------
dwe3000
Includes more ideas than just the Bash unofficial strict mode.

